# rough idle 1989 sentra manual HELP!!!



## sentra 89! (Oct 3, 2015)

I recently purchased a 89 sentra, it idles rough and dies if you have the ac off if I turn the ac on the car idles rough but it won't die. I don't know what else to do I cleaned out all of the terminals I replaced the spark plugs, wires and fuel filter. Please someone help me!


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, this is probably a big 'ol vacuum leak. You will find it right under the air cleaner, on the intake manifold. It's the main vacuum hose connection. GA-16i's tend to suck the hose right into the manifold.


----------



## lwm (Feb 12, 2017)

Would you have interest in a service manual for the 89 Sentra? I have one to give away to anyone willing to pay shipping.


----------

